# Manzanillo, Here I Come.



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

I have decided that Manzanillo will be my destination of choice
for my 4-6month stay in mexico. 

I found a great deal on a direct flight to puerto vallarta, then
it will be a bus trip to manzanillo in early november.

I plan on getting health insurance when i find a place
to rent in the city and get settled in.

Is 2500 to 3000 mex for a apartment in the area realistic?
I am looking for something with all utilities included if possible.

I will be using public transportation, walking, and peddle bike
to get around.

I also plan on visiting the mayan ruins on a bus trip while i am
there.

P.s.. i don't plan on getting a phone or tv, but if cable is included in
rent, that is fine. I will however require internet.

Anyways, thanks for any help or advice you may have.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will easily find something in the downtown part of old Manzanillo, where you will be closer to the mercado publico, buses, etc. The new part of town, with malls and subdivisions, is a very long way from downtown by bus and very spread out for walking. That area would also be just a bit more expensive but much more likely to have internet, cable, etc. in a rental.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

curiouscanuck said:


> Is 2500 to 3000 mex for a apartment in the area realistic?
> I am looking for something with all utilities included if possible.
> 
> I also plan on visiting the mayan ruins on a bus trip while i am
> ...


Pretty unrealistic in my opinion. Your rental range is bottom line and will include nothing. It may not even be furnished. Short term rentals over tourist season may even be hard to find at 5-6000 pesos

No Mayan ruins for thousands of miles

Your Internet will be in an Interent Cafe


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

You should look on vivastreet. I just had a quick look and found a partially furnished 2 bedroom house for 3500 pesos/month. I doubt it includes any utilities though.


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Is there anywhere on the internet in those areas that i could check prices
or are they just in the local postings/paper?

I don't really care if the place is furnished or not.

And yes I know that the ruins are far away from manzanillo.

Yeah, the newer part of manzanillo, doesn't sound like i would
want to stay there if it is just another suburbiaville... :-S


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As suggested above, you should definitely check for locations and prices on vivastreet.com.mx


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Adoos - casas renta manzanillo 

VivaStreet - Casas en renta Manzanillo 

Soriana grocery store has a lot of rentals on their bulletin board

The only suburbiaville is out in the valley except for a few Infonavit places near the beach. If you'll spend time on the beach - Santiago would be the place and downtown is not that attractive

What health insurance in Mexico?

Just plan on staying in a hotel for up to a month while looking and I hope your Spanish is at least basic. Won't be ****** landlords renting cheap places


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you all for the links, they have been very informative and helpful.

And yes, i know i will not have a ****** landlord, and that is fine by me.

I guess what i am saying is, i am pretty easygoing and patient, and have
a basic knowledge of spanish.
I am only angry and not patient when someone deliberately $%^&s me off but
i think that everyone is probly that way. lol


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*manzanillo..*

i found a nice 2 bedroom furnished for 5,500 m.n. they do 6 month lease


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*web site*

mexico.trovit.com has about 20 apartment rentals in manzanillolane:


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

I am looking for a 1 bedroom or a studio.
I don't care if it's small, just looking for a roof over my head.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Two blocks north of the Santiago Plaza is a small grocery store on the corner (fake street sign - Hollywood & Vine) that some local gringos hang out in the afternoon for a few beers. Might be good for housing suggestions


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

I have lived full-time in Santiago for 2 1/2 years now. You can find rentals in your price range, though they won't be found on the internet. They also won't include utilities. Your best bet is to show up, stay in a hotel for a little while while you look around and get a feel for the area. Manzanillo is very spread out and has lots of different feels.

I don't agree that downtown is a long bus trip. I went down twice yesterday and have to go back today. It is about 40 minutes one way on the bus.

Unless you are willing to pay for phone service in your rental you will be visiting internet cafes. Phone service with internet begins at about 470 pesos a month.

Good luck


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

mexliving said:


> i found a nice 2 bedroom furnished for 5,500 m.n. they do 6 month lease


In what part of Manzanillo? Certainly not in Santiago. Oh, and which six months of the year? High season in Manzanillo runs from December 15 to May 15. What months did you rent for at that price?


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't let El Toro scare you off. Based on what you have said, you won't have any problems with renting here within your budget. Like me, you will be in a mexican neighborhood which is great. After all, isn't that why we come to a foreign country....to immerse ourselves in it?

Okay off the soapbox. My recent data point is a friend just moved into a 2 bedroom, 2 bath house in a nice neighborhood of Salagua and they are paying 2500 pesos per month. The house is in good condition, they actually have a back yard which is kind of a rarity and it only took Telmex 3 days to get the phone installed. 

There is a huge difference between La Manzanilla & Santiago unless one's idea of Santiago consists only Club Santiago and the beach areas. Quick data point, I bought my house in Santiago 2 years ago and live 5 blocks from the beach. I paid a whopping $62,000. 440 square meter lot with 150 square meters of construction. I don't have a view of the water, but I only have to walk 5 blocks and I am on the beach virtually by myself even in what they call the high season!


----------

